# UCU, Unite and Unison Higher Education strike 31st October 2013



## ringo (Oct 18, 2013)

Here we go again, 4th year in a row we've been offered a 1% pay rise.

I expect my university to ignore it as they're too busy with their 'professional services review'. So far IT and several other sections are coming to the end of phase 1 which has seen a large percentage of the department made redundant or handed a two grade (£12,000 - £15,000) pay cut. The rest of us have been told we will be outsourced within two years and that "any Tom, Dick or Harry" could do our jobs. Phase two starts soon, which will encompass the library and other services within the university.

Meanwhile the uni has continued its cash grab - sold off halls of residence and other assets, giving it £30M cash in the bank and is pushing out academics who don't bring in research grants in an attempt to get higher in the ranking system and attract more high fee paying foreign students.

No training, no promotions, never seen morale so low. Never seen so many people finally realise they have no alternative and nothing to lose by striking.

From UCU email:

With four years of pay cuts hitting the living standards of everyone in our sector and the university employers sitting on an amassed surplus of more than £1.1 billion, it's not surprising that members in higher education are angry. The position of higher education staff has also made the mainstream press, with Sunday's Observer carrying an article from Will Hutton describing our four year pay cut as the 'most sustained cut in wages suffered by any profession since the Second World War'.


----------



## heinous seamus (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm on a temporary contract at a uni. Unsure what I should be doing? I guess I have to strike as I'm not going to scab but a bit worried I'll ruin my chances of being taken on permanently


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 18, 2013)

Not sure whether to volunteer for picket duty ..

Some talk of a Halloween theme ...


----------



## PursuedByBears (Oct 25, 2013)

Just had a pointless argument with my colleagues who aren't in the union and don't think anyone should be on strike "when there are people who don't have jobs".  It's the same each time we go on strike, two-thirds of staff are too apathetic or actively hostile.  Failed to get them interested in today's news about the huge deficit in the USS pension scheme either.


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 25, 2013)

it's not further education is it? I rang UCU because i got paranoid again, and they said it's not. But none of the unions are going on strike in FE that day are they?


----------



## PursuedByBears (Oct 25, 2013)

frogwoman - it's just in HE as far as I know - UCU press release


----------



## heinous seamus (Oct 25, 2013)

PursuedByBears said:


> Just had a pointless argument with my colleagues who aren't in the union and don't think anyone should be on strike "when there are people who don't have jobs".  It's the same each time we go on strike, two-thirds of staff are too apathetic or actively hostile.  Failed to get them interested in today's news about the huge deficit in the USS pension scheme either.



Keep seeing a similar argument regarding the Grangemouth situation 'They should accept the terms and be grateful they have a job'. wtf


----------



## Lo Siento. (Oct 25, 2013)

I'll be striking from my rather minor TA duties, although worried the lecturer won't


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 25, 2013)

Lo Siento. said:


> I'll be striking from my rather minor TA duties, although worried the lecturer won't



well its nothing to do with you if he doesn't, its on his conscience not yours so don't worry.

that sounded wrong. It is something to do with you because crossing the picket line is the act of a cunt but you don't have to feel guilty on his behalf (which is the sort of thing I'd do)


----------



## heinous seamus (Oct 30, 2013)

heinous seamus said:


> I'm on a temporary contract at a uni. Unsure what I should be doing? I guess I have to strike as I'm not going to scab but a bit worried I'll ruin my chances of being taken on permanently



To further complicate matters I've been sent on a 3 day IT course that culminates on the day of the strike


----------



## heinous seamus (Oct 30, 2013)

I seek counsel o people of urban. What is normal protocol for temporary workers when it comes to strikes?

They've sent me on this course and I'm worried they're going to take it as a slap in the face if I choose to strike rather than go to the course :S


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 30, 2013)

A number of colleagues aren't in the union, which is disappointing but there you go. What's surprised how many of those in the union who have been saying they're not sure whether they'll strike or not, and trying to find out how many others are on strike. One guy, who's a mate, joined the union on Monday but isn't striking   He's just had a kid and says that "changes things", but then why join a union?! Because he wants the cover should he need it...


----------



## Santino (Oct 30, 2013)

Can't decide whether it's scabbing to set up an automatic email reply for tomorrow.


----------



## ringo (Oct 30, 2013)

For once this strike have some impact in my department. My team leader and colleague are on holiday so its just me this week looking after large sections of the university infrastructure. I'm also on call, so tomorrow if anything goes awry during the early hours, business hours or evening, they will have nobody to fix their web site, file servers, load balancers etc etc. My line manager knows, but as he's the union secretary he isn't going to spell this out to the directors.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Oct 30, 2013)

Santino said:


> Can't decide whether it's scabbing to set up an automatic email reply for tomorrow.


I'm doing an out-of-office reply that links to UCU's info on the strike


----------



## ringo (Oct 30, 2013)

Our head of department & minions have gone over board this year emailing us demanding to know in advance if we're going on strike or not. The union have then been sending out counter emails informing everyone that they are not under obligation to do so.


----------



## flypanam (Oct 30, 2013)

Striking tomorrow too, but am worried that as with all one day strikes nothing gets done. Hoping that UCU and Unison would have the balls to go further like taking heed of the Quebec students and their strike. Its not as if the University sector is not rolling in cash https://www.hefce.ac.uk/news/newsarchive/2012/news69554.html


----------



## Lo Siento. (Oct 31, 2013)

well my department is atrociously scabby  Ended up trying to persuade various uncomprehending colleagues that maybe we shouldn't just stand for continuous cuts in living standards when the uni is running a massive surplus.  Our picket line was manned solely by TAs and people from other departments. Still, it seemed to be going off pretty well elsewhere in Bloomsbury, big pickets at Birkbeck and SOAS which seemed pretty strike bound. Maybe UCL might have gone better if it didn't have 60 fucking entrances and a million departments 

Anyway work from Tomorrow is to organise all the TAs and junior academics for the next time, in the hope it'll pressure the senior ones to buck their ideas up.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Oct 31, 2013)

ringo said:


> Our head of department & minions have gone over board this year emailing us demanding to know in advance if we're going on strike or not. The union have then been sending out counter emails informing everyone that they are not under obligation to do so.


I asked my head of faculty if the loss of %pay means the corresponding removal of that% work off my work allocation
awaiting reply...


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 31, 2013)

flypanam said:


> Striking tomorrow too, but am worried that as with all one day strikes nothing gets done. Hoping that UCU and Unison would have the balls to go further like taking heed of the Quebec students and their strike. Its not as if the University sector is not rolling in cash https://www.hefce.ac.uk/news/newsarchive/2012/news69554.html


interesting you choose to use an old story from last year and not one from this year https://www.hefce.ac.uk/news/newsarchive/2013/news83593.html 


> In terms of short-term viability, the forecasts show that the sector’s surpluses are sound overall, with operating surpluses projected to range between £494 million and £1,024 million in the forecast period. However, this is against a background of an increasingly competitive environment and reductions in public capital funding. To finance future capital investment and maintain their long-term sustainability, some institutions will need to increase their surpluses beyond current levels. If surpluses do not increase, there is a risk to the quality of higher education infrastructure, which will harm the long-term sustainability of the sector.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 31, 2013)

heinous seamus said:


> I'm on a temporary contract at a uni. Unsure what I should be doing? I guess I have to strike as I'm not going to scab but a bit worried I'll ruin my chances of being taken on permanently


you'll ruin your chances of forging a decent relationship with your colleagues if you scab


----------



## heinous seamus (Oct 31, 2013)

I doubt that, most of them are just treating it as a normal day as far as I can tell.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 31, 2013)

heinous seamus said:


> I doubt that, most of them are just treating it as a normal day as far as I can tell.


if by normal day you mean sitting in front of the internet chatting shit, then yes, for me it is a normal day. not getting paid for it today though.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Oct 31, 2013)

I have used my strike time wisely - I have been to lidl to get some ice spikes and thermal socks and hot chocolate on a stick hmm
this is an exciting day for me
I even had egg and chips and a slice on the way


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Oct 31, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> if by normal day you mean sitting in front of the internet chatting shit, then yes, for me it is a normal day. not getting paid for it today though.


how do you have time mr pickmans for sitting in front of the internet in your daily work
overworked minds want to know


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 31, 2013)

Miss-Shelf said:


> how do you have time mr pickmans for sitting in front of the internet in your daily work
> overworked minds want to know


by being efficient.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 31, 2013)

report from Wales with video of pickets
"others would find the offer generous" ffs
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-24747832


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 1, 2013)

Well, have heard of at least three scabs today, one a good mate, one my line manager  

Apparently one of them said if she had seen a picket line she wouldn't have come in, but she didn't see one so in she came. She also asked to be off the service desk, but frankly if you break a strike you don't get to hide in your office!

Genuinely disappointed.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Nov 1, 2013)

Came back to the office today to a general air of disapproval that I'd been on strike yesterday, some people seemed to find it funny and slightly embarrassing that I'd supported the action.  I suspect that they won't turn down any pay rise that results from the dispute though...


----------



## ddraig (Nov 1, 2013)

depressing
ask em how they think they got their rights in the first place


----------



## nagapie (Nov 1, 2013)

I actually think it's a mistake to take on members who won't strike. Surely you should sign up to support the union's actions if a ballot has been passed in it's favour. I know they stopped enforcing this to be more accessible but at my work it's always the people who have used the union for a lot of individual casework that cross the picket lines. I think this is because they have no sense of what it means to belong to a union and are only in it for their own gain.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Nov 1, 2013)

PursuedByBears said:


> Came back to the office today to a general air of disapproval that I'd been on strike yesterday, some people seemed to find it funny and slightly embarrassing that I'd supported the action.  I suspect that they won't turn down any pay rise that results from the dispute though...


The disapproval and finding it funny are both ways of dealing with how compromised people feel about crossing. However much we go on about lots of people not having those "never cross" values these days, you can tell from how people go past you that on some level they know they're being a cunt. The disapprovers resent you for making you feel that, and the jokers want to reassure them, to tell them it's not serious.


----------



## ddraig (Nov 1, 2013)

a lot of people don't give a shit and don't feel bad at all too


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 1, 2013)

Lo Siento. said:


> The disapproval and finding it funny are both ways of dealing with how compromised people feel about crossing. However much we go on about lots of people not having those "never cross" values these days, you can tell from how people go past you that on some level they know they're being a cunt. The disapprovers resent you for making you feel that, and the jokers want to reassure them, to tell them it's not serious.


I think there's a lot of truth to that, certainly felt it at work today, although to be fair people weren't really talking about it too much.


ddraig said:


> a lot of people don't give a shit and don't feel bad at all too


I think there's a lot of truth to that too, sadly.


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 2, 2013)

PursuedByBears said:


> Came back to the office today to a general air of disapproval that I'd been on strike yesterday, some people seemed to find it funny and slightly embarrassing that I'd supported the action.  I suspect that they won't turn down any pay rise that results from the dispute though...


And this is the thing. Our union fights hard to get us a reasonable offer each year, yet the vast majority of the site aren't in a union and moan bitterly about whatever we get. Not enough to decline taking it, of course.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 2, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> And this is the thing. Our union fights hard to get us a reasonable offer each year, yet the vast majority of the site aren't in a union and moan bitterly about whatever we get. Not enough to decline taking it, of course.


you're not in unison, are you?


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 2, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> you're not in unison, are you?


No, unite (engineering company).


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 2, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> No, unite (engineering company).


wish i was


----------



## equationgirl (Nov 2, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> wish i was


Our library could do with another librarian.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 2, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> Our library could do with another librarian.


pm pls to tell me yr library


----------



## Santino (Nov 12, 2013)

Another one-day action announced for 3rd December.


----------



## ringo (Nov 20, 2013)

From the Vice Chancellor of my uni:

The strike day on 31st October involved 117 colleagues (4.4% of our staff) and resulted in an estimated donation of £15,000 to the Student Hardship Fund.  

Not a huge turnout, once again the university was able to ignore the strike.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 21, 2013)

We've voted 70% yes to the strike on the 3rd December here...... In comparison the yes vote for the last strike was about 20%


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 21, 2013)

i'm not certain whether we had a vote on the 3/12 strike here, not one i was told about anyway


----------



## sim667 (Nov 21, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> i'm not certain whether we had a vote on the 3/12 strike here, not one i was told about anyway



We got voting cards home.

Im actually on bereavement leave on 3/12...... so is sticking with bereavement leave (so I still get paid) considered scabbing? Either way I wouldn't be in work..... but I did vote yes so I guess I should not come in and put it down as strike action.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 21, 2013)

sim667 said:


> We got voting cards home.
> 
> Im actually on bereavement leave on 3/12...... so is sticking with bereavement leave (so I still get paid) considered scabbing? Either way I wouldn't be in work..... but I did vote yes so I guess I should not come in and put it down as strike action.


multitasking: i like it


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 24, 2013)

apparently FE colleges are out on 3rd december as well. I'm a bit worried as recently I had a holiday and also had two days off work.


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 25, 2013)

whats happening with FE colleges on the 3rd then? are unison striking or is it just lecturers?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 25, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> whats happening with FE colleges on the 3rd then? are unison striking or is it just lecturers?



Unison are striking too.


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 25, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Unison are striking too.



ive not really seen any information about the strike anywhere. im a bit worried


----------



## sim667 (Nov 26, 2013)

I've just been to a meeting about it at my place, 13 people turned up...... Apparently its the biggest meeting they've had in years.

They've decided to negotiate a certain amount of people to go to the rallye and not lose pay, if the management don't agree they're going to offer to have more people go to the rally unpaid.

It seems pointless striking when you're negotiating about it with management..... but I didn't say anything as Im on compassionate leave anyway and didn't want to come across as hypocritical.


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 26, 2013)

well i sopke to unison about it today and they didnt know anyhting about that there was a strike, and told me to go in!


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 26, 2013)

We're on strike at our place.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 26, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> well i sopke to unison about it today and they didnt know anyhting about that there was a strike, and told me to go in!


I've had a couple of emails about it, definitely seem to be going on strike here 

Latest email:





> UNISON members alongside their colleagues from UCU, Unite and EIS are due to take a second day of strike action on 3 December 2013 in response to the current employer offer of a 1% salary increase for staff.
> 
> UNISON has confirmed that alongside its sister trade unions UCU, Unite and EIS a further meeting will be held with the employers in an attempt to seek to resolve the current dispute over higher education pay.
> 
> ...


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 26, 2013)

i rang them and they told me that if there hasn't been a ballot then i have to go in, and they'd know if there was because it would go to all unison members!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 26, 2013)

I have to say, I didn't get a ballot this time and was surprised there wasn't a vote, but I'm very green on union matters so figured there were reasons for all that.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Nov 27, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> I have to say, I didn't get a ballot this time and was surprised there wasn't a vote, but I'm very green on union matters so figured there were reasons for all that.





frogwoman said:


> i rang them and they told me that if there hasn't been a ballot then i have to go in, and they'd know if there was because it would go to all unison members!


British strike legislation is pretty illiberal but it's not yet at the point where we have to ballot each day of a dispute...

(Trying to organise a department meeting for tomorrow. Not sure it'll be so packed but I reckon we'll get a few more striking this time at least  just been writing a "q and a" strike leaflet answering some of the questions we got last time)


----------



## PursuedByBears (Nov 27, 2013)

HE strike is on for 03/12:

Dear colleague,

*Employers fail again – strike on 3 December: 
I’m writing to update you on our campaign for fair pay in higher education. Negotiators from all the four unions in dispute - UCU, Unison, Unite and EIS – met with UCEA, the body that negotiates nationally for your employers yesterday.  Our negotiators pressed the employers for an improved offer. I am sorry to say that UCEA refused, offering only to ‘look into equality issues’ if we accepted the pay cut offer that’s already on the table.

In other words, the employers offered little or nothing in return for us accepting their pay cut. I think that is a disgraceful response to university staff. 

Now I have to ask you to get behind the unions again and support the one-day strike on Tuesday 3 December. 

Why? Because with academic pay falling in real terms both against inflation and against other professions it is you and your families that are suffering despite the financial surplus in the sector. To see how far and fast our pay is falling read UCU's briefing here.

We have to be clear - this dispute is completely unnecessary. The money to stop the decline in pay is there in university surpluses and reserves. Your employer has made a choice that you and your family will suffer falling living standards while they hoard reserves and prioritise non-staff projects.

Industrial action is now the only option. I know that taking strike action is a difficult decision, so it should be. But we must be clear. Your employers carry the full responsibility for this situation and the only way forward at this point is through taking collective action. We do this by negotiating wherever possible and by campaigning, including strike action, where necessary. Now, unfortunately, it is necessary.

This is also about your voice at work. These are tough times in higher education and our union has never been more necessary. Winning on this issue is partly about building the union’s power to take action on all the other issues facing our members. 

Please support the strike on Tuesday 3 December.  
Yours sincerely

Sally Hunt


General Secretary, UCU*


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 27, 2013)

I phoned unison again today to see if I could speak to someone with more info about it.

The response : "Why are you interested if you're not a member"


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 27, 2013)

I'll be on the picket line.


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 27, 2013)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Unison are striking too.


And Unite afaik.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 27, 2013)

PursuedByBears said:


> HE strike is on for 03/12:
> 
> Dear colleague,
> 
> ...


tbh i don't think a one day strike's going to get the goods, whereas the withdrawal of good will and refusing the cover for other staff would have more of an impact. where i work, if union members refused to cover for colleagues then the service would grind to a halt fairly quickly.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 27, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> where i work, if union members refused to cover for colleagues then the service would grind to a halt fairly quickly.


Probably true of where I work too. There has been talk of it, not in response to this but just in-house stuff (restructures...), but I doubt we'd get enough people following through to make it work.


----------



## ringo (Nov 28, 2013)

We're on strike on 3rd December too (UCU).


----------



## Lo Siento. (Nov 28, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> tbh i don't think a one day strike's going to get the goods, whereas the withdrawal of good will and refusing the cover for other staff would have more of an impact. where i work, if union members refused to cover for colleagues then the service would grind to a halt fairly quickly.


We're already technically on a work to rule as well.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Nov 28, 2013)

had a strike meeting in the department today. A lot of the PGTAs will be out, younger lecturers, postdocs and teaching fellows. So we're getting there for Tuesday. Gonna chat to the admin staff about it too, and everyone is on instructions to win over a friend etc. (Less happy - but slightly funny - news, one prof sent a friend an email giving excuses for not striking, which outlined his radical credentials in great length and included the phrase "since before you were born!")


----------



## frogwoman (Nov 29, 2013)

i havent been able to find out any information about it at all apart from what i've been told by management in emails (today). the unions dont seem to be doing anything to promote it and ive been trying to find out info all week  nobody's asking me to join the strike either, literally the only info i've had is from hr and management and not for lack of trying.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 2, 2013)

Bloody hell, I'm amazed at how many people make the distinction of "crossing the picket line" between passing a physically manned picket line and just coming into work. IF YOU COME INTO WORK YOU'VE CROSSED THE PICKET LINE  

Because I'm a sap, I keep having to stop myself thinking "oh, I'll do that at home tomorrow when I'm on strike" about various bits 'n' pieces I need to catch up on having been on A/L last week   Note to self: DON'T WORK


----------



## Lo Siento. (Dec 2, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Bloody hell, I'm amazed at how many people make the distinction of "crossing the picket line" between passing a physically manned picket line and just coming into work. IF YOU COME INTO WORK YOU'VE CROSSED THE PICKET LINE
> 
> Because I'm a sap, I keep having to stop myself thinking "oh, I'll do that at home tomorrow when I'm on strike" about various bits 'n' pieces I need to catch up on having been on A/L last week   Note to self: DON'T WORK


 Apparently the UCU has an examinations boycott/marking ban planned. I'll be interested to see what happens when the well-paid profs in the department discover their TAs are refusing to do any marking on the courses they convene...


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Bloody hell, I'm amazed at how many people make the distinction of "crossing the picket line" between passing a physically manned picket line and just coming into work. IF YOU COME INTO WORK YOU'VE CROSSED THE PICKET LINE
> 
> Because I'm a sap, I keep having to stop myself thinking "oh, I'll do that at home tomorrow when I'm on strike" about various bits 'n' pieces I need to catch up on having been on A/L last week   Note to self: DON'T WORK


i left a couple of things i want on my desk by mistake. but i can't cross the picket line. i will have to do without them till i'm next in.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2013)

Lo Siento. said:


> Apparently the UCU has an examinations boycott/marking ban planned. I'll be interested to see what happens when the well-paid profs in the department discover their TAs are refusing to do any marking on the courses they convene...


you may find some of the well-paid profs are also refusing to do any marking on the courses they convene. that was certainly the case some years ago when a similar campaign ran.


----------



## scalyboy (Dec 3, 2013)

Senate House Library closed today due to industrial action. First time (that I can remember) strike action has managed to close it all day; maybe this is the result of UCU/Unison members being inspired by the success of the IWGB outsourced workers/3 Cosas campaign?


----------



## scalyboy (Dec 3, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> tbh i don't think a one day strike's going to get the goods, whereas the withdrawal of good will and refusing the cover for other staff would have more of an impact. where i work, if union members refused to cover for colleagues then the service would grind to a halt fairly quickly.


I 'liked' this cos I agree there should be some form of sustained campaign, and the likelihood is a one day strike is more-or-less symbolic, and a series of one day strikes may be unlikely to happen due to people not wanting to lose pay (that said, where I work, it seems that as many people took leave as went on strike and that seems to have had an effect). I did many years ago work under a withdrawal of goodwill campaig, but the trouble we found is that if the regular service to the public that's being offered is poor anyway due to staff cuts, then a work-to-rule merely make the service a bit more piss-poor and we were doubtful that it would be noticed. Actual closure of buildings is more effective *if it can be achieved*.
I realise I'm somewhat contradicting myself here, it must be the cold and the elation of not being in the office on a Tuesday


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 3, 2013)

scalyboy said:


> Senate House Library closed today due to industrial action. First time (that I can remember) strike action has managed to close it all day; maybe this is the result of UCU/Unison members being inspired by the success of the IWGB outsourced workers/3 Cosas campaign?


Good for them! Pretty sure all our libraries will have remained open  There's enough scabs and non-union members to mean they'll have a shit day but there'll be no noticeable impact on the service


----------



## Lo Siento. (Dec 3, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> you may find some of the well-paid profs are also refusing to do any marking on the courses they convene. that was certainly the case some years ago when a similar campaign ran.


Hope so. Although some in the department tell me it was more of a heroic minority than anything!


----------



## Lo Siento. (Dec 3, 2013)

Anyway, we made a strike banner for today


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2013)

Lo Siento. said:


> Anyway, we made a strike banner for today


eating the provost would probably lead to at least indigestion.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Good for them! Pretty sure all our libraries will have remained open  There's enough scabs and non-union members to mean they'll have a shit day but there'll be no noticeable impact on the service


apparently our librarian was on the issue desk today. never seen that before, hopefully it will give him an insight into why we deserve our pay restored.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2013)

scalyboy said:


> Senate House Library closed today due to industrial action. First time (that I can remember) strike action has managed to close it all day; maybe this is the result of UCU/Unison members being inspired by the success of the IWGB outsourced workers/3 Cosas campaign?


maybe it's a result of them being inspired by their pay decreasing. shelvers at senate house are, or were several years ago, paid much worse than shelvers at surrounding libraries - a couple of pounds an hour c.2009, iirc.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 3, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> apparently our librarian was on the issue desk today. never seen that before, hopefully it will give him an insight into why we deserve our pay restored.


Aye, you'd at least hope that management would have to fill some roles somewhere, but doubt that's happened either. From my site I think maybe four or five of us out of around 15-20 will have been absent.

Fucking disappointing.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2013)

we got an email from the head of the college saying that formal dispute resolution procedures had been exhausted. when i'm back at work i'm going to email him and ask what procedures the college will follow to resolve this dispute.


----------



## scalyboy (Dec 3, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Good for them! Pretty sure all our libraries will have remained open  There's enough scabs and non-union members to mean they'll have a shit day but there'll be no noticeable impact on the service


Hopefully a really shit day  
What would happen to non-union members if they'd refused to cross picket lines? Where I work, it was being implied by management that the only result of not coming in would be loss of a day's pay (not sure anyone tested it though, I think they just took a day's leave). 

I also recall a grey area when a non-union colleague was asked to cover a desk shift on a strike day; they initially refused, but were told (intimidated?) that they were obliged to as part of their T&Cs.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm honestly not sure. Our whole department is pretty shit with regards to union matters, probably the majority are non-unionised and most don't know the various regulations and such (including myself, to be fair).


----------



## scalyboy (Dec 3, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> ...and most don't know the various regulations and such (including myself, to be fair).


 Sometimes the management and/or HR don't know them either!


----------



## ddraig (Dec 3, 2013)

some pics and a video from Cardiff
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/cardiff-university-lecturers-pay-protest-6366141


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 5, 2013)

when I told one of my classes I would be on strike on Tuesday and not teaching them some of them didn't know what a picket line was


----------



## Lo Siento. (Dec 8, 2013)

So, in response to a load of TAs sending a signed letter to all faculty calling on them to join the strike, our Head of Department wants to meet up so he can resolve our grievances.  

Not sure exactly what he can do about either the future of HE or the reluctance of full time staff to give a shit about anyone but themselves, but I spose we'll come up with some demands anyways!


----------



## SpackleFrog (Dec 17, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> I phoned unison again today to see if I could speak to someone with more info about it.
> 
> The response : "Why are you interested if you're not a member"



Hey Froggers. What is it you wanted to know? Unison are shite but I can't imagine they'd be so bad as to refuse to talk to you about it if you didn't want to cross or if you wanted to join?


----------



## SpackleFrog (Dec 17, 2013)

Miss-Shelf said:


> when I told one of my classes I would be on strike on Tuesday and not teaching them some of them didn't know what a picket line was



It's painful isn't it?

"I understand like, you're getting screwed over and that, and like, you want to do something about it. But why do you have to strike?"


----------



## SpackleFrog (Dec 17, 2013)

On an even more cheerful note: Has anybody seen the plan for continued action in January?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 17, 2013)

There was an email, I meant to read it... 

e2a: Strike day - February
It is proposed that another strike will take place on or around the 6th February (the HESGE expects that some school teaching unions may also take action on this day). Confirmation of the date will follow as soon as possible: it is subject to final agreement in line with UNISON's rules and discussions with the other HE unions. Further information will follow.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Dec 17, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> There was an email, I meant to read it...



You should, I'd recommend discussing it in your branch too - basically, the plan is bollocks. There are some unsubtle hints that this is all the fault of Unison.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Dec 19, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> There was an email, I meant to read it...
> 
> e2a: Strike day - February
> It is proposed that another strike will take place on or around the 6th February (the HESGE expects that some school teaching unions may also take action on this day). Confirmation of the date will follow as soon as possible: it is subject to final agreement in line with UNISON's rules and discussions with the other HE unions. Further information will follow.


Another Duke of York strike on 6th Feb? What on earth for? I get the point that a token strike might be effective demo of intent/support/anger, but we did that and UCEA (predictably) didn't budge. So what on Earth would be the point of another one?


----------



## PursuedByBears (Dec 19, 2013)

I do wonder what the unions plan b is now, given that the previous two strikes have had no impact on the employers at all.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 19, 2013)

PursuedByBears said:


> I do wonder what the unions plan b is now, given that the previous two strikes have had no impact on the employers at all.


 
A week-long one might be a useful signal of willingness to escalate.


----------



## scalyboy (Dec 19, 2013)

8ball said:


> A week-long one might be a useful signal of willingness to escalate.


Week long strike would deffo make an impact -*but...*the unions would need to make it clear they'd be dishing out strike pay as an incentive - there are already quite a few people where I work who said they "couldn't afford" to lose one day's pay.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 19, 2013)

PursuedByBears said:


> I do wonder what the unions plan b is now, given that the previous two strikes have had no impact on the employers at all.


a more sustainable form of action which got the good would be a widespread withdrawal of good will, of covering for colleagues etc. we're so short staffed where i work that any form of disruption like that would soon cause things to seize up.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 19, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> a more sustainable form of action which got the good would be a widespread withdrawal of good will, of covering for colleagues etc. we're so short staffed where i work that any form of disruption like that would soon cause things to seize up.


 
That would have an effect pretty quickly.


----------



## cesare (Dec 19, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> a more sustainable form of action which got the good would be a widespread withdrawal of good will, of covering for colleagues etc. we're so short staffed where i work that any form of disruption like that would soon cause things to seize up.


Yes indeed. Plus other imaginative disruptive industrial action short of a strike if the union won't cough up strike pay.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 19, 2013)

cesare said:


> Yes indeed. Plus other imaginative disruptive industrial action short of a strike if the union won't cough up strike pay.


i'm with unison


----------



## cesare (Dec 19, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> i'm with unison


Eep


----------



## cesare (Dec 19, 2013)

What would UCEA hate most/find the most disruptive?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 19, 2013)

cesare said:


> What would UCEA hate most/find the most disruptive?


their council being hanged from a tree


----------



## Lo Siento. (Dec 19, 2013)

8ball said:


> A week-long one might be a useful signal of willingness to escalate.


They could call it, but absolutely no way they'd get enough of their members out for a whole week (they know it, UCEA know it). Needs to be something sustainable like others have said above. Frankly, the cureent in force "work to rule" would be fine, if they were getting people to enforce it properly and it wasn't so damn vague.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Dec 20, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> a more sustainable form of action which got the good would be a widespread withdrawal of good will, of covering for colleagues etc. we're so short staffed where i work that any form of disruption like that would soon cause things to seize up.






cesare said:


> Yes indeed. Plus other imaginative disruptive industrial action short of a strike if the union won't cough up strike pay.



Sure, in theory, and lots of well meaning branch officers discuss this all the time. The reality is though that staff will strike on the basis of an email, whereas you would need to get them to mass meetings to discuss this sort of stuff. ASOS of any kind is widely held in contempt by people who have been through more than one strike.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Dec 20, 2013)

PursuedByBears said:


> I do wonder what the unions plan b is now, given that the previous two strikes have had no impact on the employers at all.



As far as UCU are concerned, this is Plan B - Plan A, which is what branch officers were provided with and what we used to persuade members to vote for action with, has been ditched. Plan A included a two day strike before Xmas, and 3 and 4 day strikes in the new year alongside a marking boycott. The NEC have bottled it and are claiming the importance of unity with the other unions as a reason to abandon Plan A.


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 10, 2014)

what's happening with the 6th of feb?


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jan 10, 2014)

frogwoman said:


> what's happening with the 6th of feb?



A one day strike in HE, no idea about FE.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 10, 2014)

SpackleFrog said:


> A one day strike in HE, no idea about FE.


ucu? or everyone again? it's nice to be kept informed by unison


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 10, 2014)

frogwoman said:


> what's happening with the 6th of feb?


 
I've not heard anything (from Unison same as PM).


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 12, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I've not heard anything (from Unison same as PM).



Nor have I, I've heard nothing from them and I can't find much on the internet


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 14, 2014)

I've asked for the 6th off anyway.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jan 15, 2014)

> Beginning on Thursday 23 January, UCU will call a series of *weekly two-hour strikes*.
> 
> We’ve chosen two-hour stoppages because whatever action we take at this point must be targeted, it must be effective and above all, it must be sustainable. We want to maximise the effect on your institutions by targeting action at the times of the week where there is most activity on your campus, while minimising the loss of pay for our members.
> 
> ...



I don't think two-hour strikes will have any more of an impact than work-to-rule to be honest


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 15, 2014)

PursuedByBears said:


> I don't think two-hour strikes will have any more of an impact than work-to-rule to be honest


rather less


----------



## ringo (Jan 15, 2014)

Just been discussing the same thing. I can't see it having much effect but a colleague is convinced this is a roundabout way of forcing the university to calculate and publish an hourly rate, providing for the first time a required number of hours we are contracted per week. I'm not convinced, I think my contract states number of hours per week to be worked already.


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 15, 2014)

So what's happening on the 6th then? And are these 2 hour strikes just HE?


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jan 16, 2014)

frogwoman said:


> So what's happening on the 6th then? And are these 2 hour strikes just HE?



Yes. I'm still expecting a one day strike in Feb, whether its on the 6th or not. Unison will be involved as the reason for the lack of more serious action is "wanting to preserve unity with other campus unions".


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 16, 2014)

ringo said:


> Just been discussing the same thing. I can't see it having much effect but a colleague is convinced this is a roundabout way of forcing the university to calculate and publish an hourly rate, providing for the first time a required number of hours we are contracted per week. I'm not convinced, I think my contract states number of hours per week to be worked already.


it ought to. mine does.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 16, 2014)

SpackleFrog said:


> Yes. I'm still expecting a one day strike in Feb, whether its on the 6th or not. Unison will be involved as the reason for the lack of more serious action is "wanting to preserve unity with other campus unions".


if unison want to do that then unison should ballot for action short of a strike so we can work more closely in partnership with the unions who have already taken this step.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jan 16, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> if unison want to do that then unison should ballot for action short of a strike so we can work more closely in partnership with the unions who have already taken this step.



It's a legal requirement to ballot for both at the same time, so I assume they have?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 16, 2014)

I have been told about the 6th now. Also there are apparently to be 'days of protest' next week, whatever that means.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 16, 2014)

SpackleFrog said:


> It's a legal requirement to ballot for both at the same time, so I assume they have?


not as far as i know: although as i didn't receive a ballot form i'm only going what i've been told by my union rep


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 16, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I have been told about the 6th now. Also there are apparently to be 'days of protest' next week, whatever that means.


disgruntlement at losing a day's pay for no discernible possibility of success i think


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jan 16, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> not as far as i know: although as i didn't receive a ballot form i'm only going what i've been told by my union rep



Then I would think they are telling inaccuracies. You have to ballot for ASOS and strike action; I wish you didn't as ASOS is a nightmare imo.


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 16, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> I have been told about the 6th now. Also there are apparently to be 'days of protest' next week, whatever that means.


 
Is it definitely the 6th?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jan 16, 2014)

frogwoman said:


> Is it definitely the 6th?


 

IIRC the wording was something like 'intended to be on the 6th'.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 16, 2014)

Ok, so I know it's not done to take A/L on the day of a strike, but what's the ruling on taking A/L the _day after_ and having a long weekend? 

e2a: yup, one union member has already booked 6th off, like he has done with the last two


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jan 16, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> Ok, so I know it's not done to take A/L on the day of a strike, but what's the ruling on taking A/L the _day after_ and having a long weekend?
> 
> e2a: yup, one union member has already booked 6th off, like he has done with the last two



That's fine. Have your own private strike the day after and enjoy your weekend. Your mate sounds like a dick.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 16, 2014)

SpackleFrog said:


> That's fine. Have your own private strike the day after and enjoy your weekend. Your mate sounds like a dick.


*Not* my mate  

Sadly, a guy who is my mate joined the union three days before the first strike and then crossed the line anyway   

His wife had a daughter last March and apparently "that changes things". It's rough, because he is/was a mate and I like them both and they just moved local to me... but he's a _scab_. I might see if me and a mutual mate at work can drag him back over to the right side of things for the 6th.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 16, 2014)

ringo said:


> Just been discussing the same thing. I can't see it having much effect but a colleague is convinced this is a roundabout way of forcing the university to calculate and publish an hourly rate, providing for the first time a required number of hours we are contracted per week. I'm not convinced, I think my contract states number of hours per week to be worked already.


mine doesn't


----------



## PursuedByBears (Jan 16, 2014)

I'm academic-related not research or teaching so I do have contracted hours, but our academics don't and I know that hours are a HUGe issue for them.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jan 17, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> *Not* my mate
> 
> Sadly, a guy who is my mate joined the union three days before the first strike and then crossed the line anyway
> 
> His wife had a daughter last March and apparently "that changes things". It's rough, because he is/was a mate and I like them both and they just moved local to me... but he's a _scab_. I might see if me and a mutual mate at work can drag him back over to the right side of things for the 6th.



Gotta keep working on them brother! No sense getting angry, just make sure it doesn't happen again! Best of luck.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm in two separate working groups who are both trying to arrange a meeting for the 6th. I mentioned to both groups that I'd heard talk of there being another strike on the 6th - out of maybe 15 or so people I'm still the only one this will apparently affect  

To be fair, I probably can't complain too heartily as I wasn't in the union for a good few years (laziness  ) and it's not like I'm holding recruitment drives in the staff rooms.

Still rather disheartening and disappointing though, I thought I was working with vaguely engaged and right-thinking people.

Of course, I'm posting on here when I should be working...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 20, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> e2a: yup, one union member has already booked 6th off, like he has done with the last two


Aaaaand there's the other usual culprit booking it off. I suppose at least they're not crossing the line.

Still rankles when I'm losing almost £100 for _not_ taking it off, can't help feeling a bit of an idiot really.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jan 21, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> Aaaaand there's the other usual culprit booking it off. I suppose at least they're not crossing the line.
> 
> Still rankles when I'm losing almost £100 for _not_ taking it off, can't help feeling a bit of an idiot really.


 
You should point out to them that its customary to donate 50% of a days wages to strike fund if they're on annual leave.


----------



## ringo (Jan 21, 2014)

I remain unconvinced that a 2 hour strike will achieve anything, and undecided on whether to take part.

In the mean time it's all kicking off here. The University has emailed all staff advising them that anyone striking for two hours will be docked a full day's pay.

This from the UCU in response:

I will write to all members with greater detail on our plans for the 23rd January but wished to make clear, *once again*, that there is no obligation on members of the UCU to inform Management in advance that they are taking action, if you are asked by a Manager after the two hour stoppage you should answer truthfully.  I would refer all members to the FAQ’s on the UCU website at http://fairpay.web.ucu.org.uk/your-questions-answered/taking-2-hour-strike-action/#.Ut5WAIany70




In response to Mary’s statement regarding partial performance in any action after the 23rd January I refer you to UCU advice from the FAQ’s extracted below. Obviously to take such action would be provocative in the extreme and one that I would have hoped any responsible University and it’s Human Resources leaders wishing to achieve a settlement would want to distance themselves from. 


*What will UCU do if an employer unlawfully deducts more than two hours pay from my pay packet?*


UCU members won a recent legal case against a College that attempted to do this. Any employer who signals their intention to make unlawful deductions greater than two hours will face an immediate escalation of the dispute with members taking further disruptive action and awarded strike pay. UCU will also challenge any deductions actually made.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 21, 2014)

ringo said:


> I remain unconvinced that a 2 hour strike will achieve anything, and undecided on whether to take part.
> 
> In the mean time it's all kicking off here. The University has emailed all staff advising them that anyone striking for two hours will be docked a full day's pay.
> 
> ...


do you know any more about this legal case?


----------



## ringo (Jan 21, 2014)

Nope, just what was in that email.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Jan 21, 2014)

Well, I've got two back-to-back seminars 3-5pm next Tuesday, one of which will be struck, one of which will be on...


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 4, 2014)

I've lost revolutionary fervour.
Knowing I would be on strike in any case, my line manager has allowed me to take the day off - leave I habitually end up never taking anyway. 
I turned out for the mock funeral procession to management HQ and release of black balloons the other week - one of fewer than 20 staff who did.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Feb 5, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> do you know any more about this legal case?



I know half the regional officials I'm speaking to claim the HE committee knew that docking a full days pay would happen, aren't sure of who the lawyers would side with and did it anyway, and the other half claim they were too fucking thick to consider it. I doubt any more two hour strikes will happen after monday.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Feb 5, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> I've lost revolutionary fervour.
> Knowing I would be on strike in any case, my line manager has allowed me to take the day off - leave I habitually end up never taking anyway.
> I turned out for the mock funeral procession to management HQ and release of black balloons the other week - one of fewer than 20 staff who did.



Chin up, keep going, UCEA are just about to cave!


----------



## heinous seamus (Feb 5, 2014)

Who's all out tomorrow then? I heard a colleague jokingly ask the boss if he was allowed to strike tomorrow. The boss said you don't have to cross a picket line if you don't want to, then they both laughed :/ The possibility of supporting the strike is seemingly unthinkable for any of the ten or so members in my department.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 5, 2014)

still solid here although it would i think be nice if we tried asos for a change. e2a: if unison proposed action likely to actually win the dispute i'd be happier. tbh it serms like we're led by a load of general melchetts.


----------



## heinous seamus (Feb 5, 2014)

ringo said:


> I remain unconvinced that a 2 hour strike will achieve anything, and undecided on whether to take part.
> 
> In the mean time it's all kicking off here. The University has emailed all staff advising them that anyone striking for two hours will be docked a full day's pay.



The email my uni sent round said they were under no obligation to pay anything at all to people taking part in the 2-hour strikes, but they were only going to deduct two hours pay cause they're like, so magnanimous


----------



## SpackleFrog (Feb 6, 2014)

heinous seamus said:


> The email my uni sent round said they were under no obligation to pay anything at all to people taking part in the 2-hour strikes, but they were only going to deduct two hours pay cause they're like, so magnanimous



Ours too-we're blessed, eh?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 6, 2014)

In theory there's picket lines at most of our sites, although there won't be at my library and I know specific people who will cross. Bah! 

It's all a bit disorganised too, they've said "there will be a picket line here" but no clue as to when we're supposed to turn up or anything else in the way of organisation 

Oh, I forgot about the rally at Conway Hall (2pm). S'pose I'll go to that.


----------



## heinous seamus (Feb 6, 2014)

My boss has text me to ask if I'm okay cos I'm not at work ... should I reply


----------



## SpackleFrog (Feb 7, 2014)

heinous seamus said:


> My boss has text me to ask if I'm okay cos I'm not at work ... should I reply



No! Cheeky fucker.


----------



## ringo (May 23, 2016)

Head of HR has just had to make a swift u-turn and retract this new threat against staff striking 25th/26th May:

Staff participating in strike action should be aware that they will lose pensionable service and life cover for the period of the strike.  This is a provision of the Universities Superannuation Scheme (USS).  To protect these benefits the University is offering participating staff the opportunity for their employee contribution to be paid as normal to the pension scheme (and AVC scheme, if applicable) providing that written confirmation is received by the University in advance of the first day of strike action.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 24, 2016)

UNISON advice:



> UNISON encourages members in universities to support their UCU colleagues on picket lines and lunchtime protests.
> 
> However, UNISON members in universities have not been balloted and therefore they are advised to continue with their normal duties and responsibilities.  UNISON members should not take on any additional responsibilities given to them as a result of the UCU industrial action.
> 
> ...


----------



## nino_savatte (May 25, 2016)

ringo said:


> Head of HR has just had to make a swift u-turn and retract this new threat against staff striking 25th/26th May:
> 
> Staff participating in strike action should be aware that they will lose pensionable service and life cover for the period of the strike.  This is a provision of the Universities Superannuation Scheme (USS).  To protect these benefits the University is offering participating staff the opportunity for their employee contribution to be paid as normal to the pension scheme (and AVC scheme, if applicable) providing that written confirmation is received by the University in advance of the first day of strike action.


I got one of those emails. I ignored it. It's management intimidation. Fuck 'em.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 25, 2016)

yeh. well, i refused to cross the picket line this morning and so will be doing something more enjoyable today.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 25, 2016)

I am on strike today.  I am doing something enjoyable


----------



## Pickman's model (May 25, 2016)

Miss-Shelf said:


> I am on strike today.  I am doing something enjoyable


Right now I'm having tea and cake then going to a union meeting


----------



## gawkrodger (May 25, 2016)

I'd completely forgotten about this. Rocked up to my office to a picket line (nb I'm not a lecturer) - obviously not crossing it so now working from the decent cafe the other side of the square.


----------



## gawkrodger (May 25, 2016)

though this is now turning into a more expensive day than planned, albeit with better food


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 25, 2016)

It's an expensive  two days


----------



## Pickman's model (May 25, 2016)

Miss-Shelf said:


> It's an expensive  two days


sadly i don't believe i will find a picket line where i work tomorrow.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 25, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> sadly i don't believe i will find a picket line where i work tomorrow.


I am on strike for two days and theres a rally at my place


----------



## Pickman's model (May 26, 2016)

Miss-Shelf said:


> I am on strike for two days and theres a rally at my place


Drive carefully


----------



## Pickman's model (May 26, 2016)

Miss-Shelf said:


> I am on strike for two days and theres a rally at my place


Different place


----------



## BoatieBird (May 26, 2016)

I was out yesterday, and I'm out again today.
Going to take me and the dog off on a long walk today 
ETA: I'm an academic-related UCU member


----------



## Pickman's model (May 26, 2016)

BoatieBird said:


> I was out yesterday, and I'm out again today.
> Going to take me and the dog off on a long walk today
> ETA: I'm an academic-related UCU member


where i am now, no one came in on monday or wednesday and i'm not expecting a throng today


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 26, 2016)

Good rally at my place this afternoon


----------



## heinous seamus (Jun 10, 2016)

Received my strike ballot in the post from Unison today. About time!


----------



## heinous seamus (Jul 13, 2016)

heinous seamus said:


> Received my strike ballot in the post from Unison today. About time!



Turns out that was actually a ballot about having a ballot


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 13, 2016)

heinous seamus said:


> Turns out that was actually a ballot about having a ballot


I was going to say!!

Was at the HE Training Day yesterday where we had a session on how to plan for industrial action, saying we need to be prepared for the ballot and what comes after it. I was there with my branch secretary and hopefully we're going to be meeting to plan stuff in the next week or two. We've got a lot of sites to cover so we're going to have to strategise carefully.


----------



## heinous seamus (Aug 31, 2016)

Okay, _now_ I have a strike ballot.

The struggle begins, comrades


----------



## heinous seamus (Sep 23, 2016)

Oh dear. 

"UNISON’s Higher Education Service Group Executive (HESGE) met today (20th September) to discuss the results of the industrial action ballot on the 2016/17 national pay offer.

A long and considered discussion took place, which took into account the close vote in the ballot, a disappointing turnout and the knowledge that it was likely that if UNISON did take strike action it would not be with all other unions (due to notable differences in positions and timetables). Joint union action has been key to previous successful action.

Taking this into account it was reluctantly agreed that UNISON would not take industrial action on this occasion. The HESGE felt that the ballot results and views from regions meant that the union could not deliver a sufficiently strong strike to force the employers to improve their derisory pay offer."


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Sep 29, 2016)

Strike again
We do like a strike at my place


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 29, 2016)

heinous seamus said:


> Oh dear.
> 
> "UNISON’s Higher Education Service Group Executive (HESGE) met today (20th September) to discuss the results of the industrial action ballot on the 2016/17 national pay offer.
> 
> ...


Should have balloted on asos


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 22, 2018)

2018 update:


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## ringo (Sep 12, 2018)

I've voted strike again for the ballot we got through a couple of weeks ago, the cheeky bastards.


----------



## PursuedByBears (Sep 12, 2018)

ringo said:


> I've voted strike again for the ballot we got through a couple of weeks ago, the cheeky bastards.


Me too. Bring it on


----------

